
Shadowless Skyscrapers - kawera
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/11/welcome-to-the-age-of-shadowless-skyscrapers.html
======
appleflaxen
So basically, the architects have actively designed a courtyard between the
buildings where the sun is guaranteed to be in my eyes 100% of the time if I
turn my head the wrong way.

I don't know why that seems so annoying to me. Fundamentally, it's just line-
of-site to the sun, the same as just being "in sunlight". But for some weird
reason, the subjective experience of having the sun glint off a glass surface
and hit me in the face is really unpleasant.

The idea and implementation are really cool, though.

~~~
nmc
You may find sunlight annoying, but many people actually love it. Especially
in some places where (and during some times when) people do not get that much
of it.

For instance, a Norwegian town sitting at the bottom of a narrow valley set up
a large mirror to get a little more time of sunlight:
[http://edition.cnn.com/2013/11/01/travel/rjukan-sun-
mirror/](http://edition.cnn.com/2013/11/01/travel/rjukan-sun-mirror/)

